# Blair from St. Catharines



## Mr. Blair M. Phillips (Apr 4, 2017)

Retired from GM of Canada. Married to Donna for 33 years. Repair, rebuild, restore and refinish(4R's)  older steel shafted persimmon wood golf clubs from the 1920's, 30's, 40's and 50"s.  I am not a machinist...not by any stretch of the imagination Looking for a particular piece of equipment to help me with my hobby. That's who I am and why I have become a member of this forum.
Blair


----------



## Janger (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome aboard Blair!


----------



## Dogpounder (Apr 11, 2017)

Don't have what your looking for unfortunately but welcome to the forum. Stick around lots of knowledge here.


----------

